# Uneven Tire Wear - Bent Axle?



## LairdT (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a 2009 Outback 230 RS (two axles). The right side rear tire is wearing at a much faster rate than the other three tires on the Trailer. Most of the wear is on the outside of the tread. Is this typically  correctable thru some mechanical adjustment like a car would have,  or does the axle have to be bent to provide adjustment? The tires have one more year before I would replace them, assuming trailer tires are like automotive tires and have a 5 year recommended life span. I can probably just put the spare on to get by, but in the long run would like to correct the problem. Oh yeah these are the cheapo Chinese tires Outback put on the rig originally. I feel fortunate they haven't fallen off the rims.......


----------



## LEN (Sep 12, 2013)

Trailer have an alignment just like the car or truck. Search around and see who does trailer alignments.
Did a quick search and got several hit in the Missoula area.

LEN


----------



## Cruzincat (Sep 12, 2013)

A four year old trailer and you haven't rotated the tires to the point where you can see uneven wear on one?  If you start rotating your tires, just like you would on an auto, wouldn't your expected life of the tires overall be where it should?


----------



## LairdT (Sep 12, 2013)

The tires have been rotated. The wear is recent - noted after a trip to Florida and back. Does anyone know if there is a MFG date coded on trailer tires like there is on automotive tires (after the "DOT" stamp on the sidewall)? I have been looking at used boats and the owners always assert that the tires are "nearly new" on the boat trailers. Would be helpful info for anyone looking at any vehicle with Trailer Only tires..  Will check with local tire shops for the alignment. Thanks for the help.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 12, 2013)

This site may help you. https://www.google.com/search?q=tir...AWzo4DQAQ&ved=0CEQQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=651&dpr=1


----------



## LairdT (Sep 17, 2013)

Found a website posted by Carlisle Tire Company that I thought did a great job of explaining the differences between trailer tires and auto tires, (didn't know trailer tires have shallower tread than automotive...) as well as tips for caring for tires and the important FIVE YEAR MAXIMUM TIRE LIFE dictum. the website is: *http://www.carlisletransportationpr...iginal/Trailer_Tires__Tips_Best_Practices.pdf 
Reading the date code is straightforward - find the letters DOT and read the four numbers following. The first 2 digits should be the year and the second 2 the month of manufacture. "1204" would be December of 2004. Tires produced before the year 2000 have 7 digits - ther first 4 would be tire and plant codes, the last three are2 digits for the week number and the last digit would be the year. Hope nobody finds this 7 digit wonder on their rig! PS - I found my DOT stamp on the inside of the tires, meaning I had to crawl under the rig to read them.  Other posts on the internet noted the same location. Rather inconvenient, but should help anyone shopping for a used trailer.*


----------



## krsmitty (Sep 18, 2013)

On my old TT, the manual stated that uneven tire (cupping in my situation)wear could be caused by bearings needing packed/repacked. Mine were pretty dry, packed them and it seemed to solve the problem


----------



## RVSAREUS (Sep 27, 2013)

I would check wheel bearings.  If they are loose, they can walk side to side on the axle causing uneven wear.


----------



## krsmitty (Sep 27, 2013)

RVSAREUS;84594 said:
			
		

> I would check wheel bearings.  If they are loose, they can walk side to side on the axle causing uneven wear.



Sounds familiar...lol


----------

